# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  طریقه نصب open gl ؟

## mahshid60

سلام میشه راجع به طریقه نصب open gl   و اینکه برنامه اش رو از چه سایتی می تونم بگیرم یه اطلاعاتی به من بدید؟ممنونم

----------


## Anti_Evil

سلام،

میتونید دقیقا بگید منظورتون از نصب OpenGL چیه ؟!

به طور کلی "نصب OpenGL" بی معنیه ... میشه پرسید:

1- چطور میتونم آخرین درایور OpenGL مربوط به کارت گرافیکم رو نصب کنم (یا پیدا کنم)

اگه از دید برنامه نویسی سوال میکنید میشه پرسید:

2- چطور میتونم برای ساخت پروژه ام از آخرین ابزارها و پچ های مربوط به OpenGL ، استفاده کنم.

لطفا برای نوشتن سوال کمی دقت کنید تا عزیزانی که در این موارد میتونن کمک کنن راحت تر و دقیق تر شما رو به جواب سوالتون برسونن.

با تشکر،
هادی

----------


## mahshid60

چشم ! راستش من باید open gl  رو از اینتزنت دانلود کنم و در محیط سی یا دلفی یا vb چند تا sample  اجرا کنم یه اطلاعاتی را جع به مرجع دانلو د و .... می خواستم معذرت می خوام که واضح نبود

----------


## Anti_Evil

با سلام مجدد،

OpenGL Online Refrences

با تشکر،
هادی

----------


## kochol

سلام
اصولا اپن جی ال خودش به همراه نصب ویژال استادیو نصب می شه البته منظورم فایل هایی هست که برای برنامه نویسی اپن جی ال استفاده می شه.

----------


## araz_pashazadeh

> سلام میشه راجع به طریقه نصب open gl و اینکه برنامه اش رو از چه سایتی می تونم بگیرم یه اطلاعاتی به من بدید؟ممنونم


با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان
منم همین مشکل را دارم البته این مشکل از اونجا شکل می گیره که اطلاعات من در این ضمینه کم هستش اگه دوستانم من را در این ضمینه راهنمایی کنن ممنون می شم. :متفکر:

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
OpenGL نرم افزار نیتش که بخوایین اون رو نصب کنین. در حقیقت OpenGL یک درایور سخت افزاری هستش که کارهاش رو روی سخت افزار انجام میده شما تنها آدرس دستورها رو می‌گیرید و اونها رو اجرا می کنید. برای رندر کردن یک صحنه به وسیله OpenGL تنها کافیه که اطلاهات مورد نیاز رو توسط دستورهای اون فراهم کنید. برای اینکه کار کردن با OpenGL راحتر بشه وب سایتها و شرکتهای مختلف کتابخونه هایی رو فراهم کردن که می تونید از اونها استفاده کنید تا دیگه لازم نباشه که آدرس دستورها روی سخت افزار رو استفاده کنید:

برای OpenGL 1.2:
میتونید از فایل هدر gl.h استفاده کنید که توی فولدر gl قرلر داره یعنی:
#include <gl/gl.h>

برای نسخه 1.2 به بالا:
می تونید از کتابخونه هایی glew و glee استفاده کنید که میشه اونها رو از سایت www.opengl.org دریافت کردش. نحوه کار و نصب این کتابخونه ها همون جا شرح داده شده.

این سوال بارها و بارها پرسیده شده. لطفا اول سرچ کنید.

----------

